# Im new to this whole thing



## 15717 (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay I'm new to this whole IBS thing. So let me tell you a tad about my experience and then i'll get to my question.I'm 15 and last month I told my mom that my stomach hurt after I ate and she was like i'm sorry try to stay off dairy. But it hurt whether or not I ate dairy products so I started to eat whatever and then she took me to the doctor. So the urgent care doctor said to try pepto bismol before I ate to rule out inflammed stomach lining. That didnt help so then I went to my family care doctor who told me to schedule and ultrasound and took blood tests. Then the next day at church bible study, my stomach hurt sooo bad that when i got home my mom took me to the ER. So there they took an ultrasound and found nothing and then gave me shots. So i stayed home from school the next day(Thursday) and on friday i fainted in my class from my stomach pain, even though i didnt eat that much food. So i went back to the ER and he checked my heart and that was okay so I had to schedule an appointment with the gastrologist. So i did that and she did an Endoscope (or whatever it is called) and found nothing so she diagnosed me with IBS. And i'm not totally sure what IBS is, but my mom kind of told me that it can be triggered by food, emotionally, stress, and things to that sort. But im not sure how to figure out what exactly is triggering it. Somedays it hurts worse than others and sometimes it is an unbearable pain but I notice no pattern of when it occurs.Now my mom is absolutely convinced that it is because me and my boyfriend broke up(although that was 6 months ago) and seeing him triggers it because I'm "subconciously stressed" when I see him. Now I, personally, dont think that is it just because i have no reason to be stressed when I see him. So basically I was just wondering how do I figure out what is triggering this pain? And if it is "subconsiously stress" then how do I stop that stress even if i think im not stress(kinda confusing)?


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hello IBS can be very confusing sometimes lol espcally if your new to having it , firstly you could maybe write down a food diary and write down how each food effects you ,the stress you mentioned does upset IBS to ,and can be hard to control at times im not really sure how to stop the stress your feeling maybe you need to talk about any past problems youve had , sometimes talking about some thing that you dont think is bothering you ,can make you realise that it really was upseting you hope i helped


----------



## 15717 (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks soo much! That definitely helped. The wierd thing is that I talk about my "problems" with my friends, and it doesnt really bug me...i don't know..haha


----------

